# we moesten in van die doeken lopen



## Chiapas

Dag,

denken jullie dat de volgende zin correct is of  ontbreekt er iets?
_We moesten de hele reis in van die doeken lopen bij de Masai

_​Bedankt


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij is het helemaal goed: er ontbreekt niets.

Ik veronderstel dat "in van die doeken" het probleem is dat aanleiding geeft tot je vraag.

Het betekent: "All the time we had to walk in some kind of cloth with the Masai".


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Chiapas, 

Zelf zou ik de volgorde wijzigen: _We moesten bij de Masai de hele reis in van die doeken lopen.
_Verder heeft "in van die doeken" een eerder negatieve bijklank.  

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Peterdg

NewtonCircus said:


> Verder heeft "in van die doeken" een eerder negatieve bijklank.


Akkoord! Het geeft aan dat men het niet echt aangenaam vond.


----------



## Chiapas

Hartelijk bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

Peterdg said:


> Akkoord! Het geeft aan dat men het niet echt aangenaam vond.



Hier ben ik het niet mee eens. Het geeft volgens mij alleen aan dat zowel de spreker als de luisteraar weten over welke doeken het gaat, maar de naam er niet van weten. Ik zie er geen negatieve bijklank in.


----------



## flying_lahmacun

Sorry, maar ik begrijp de uitdrukking nog steeds niet. Hoort 'in' bij lopen, dus 'inlopen', of is het een 'vrijstaand voorzetsel'? En welke functie heeft 'van' hier? Voor mij gaan 'in' en 'van' ronduit niet makkelijk samen. En zijn de doeken die ze moeten dragen diegene van de Masai of niet?


----------



## Peterdg

Tja, dit is niet gemakkelijk.

Het is elk geval niet "inlopen".

Ik zal het proberen uit te leggen door voorbeelden te geven waarin delen van de zin voorkomen en zo geleidelijk op te bouwen.

_Hij loopt rond in vuile kleren._ Dwz: hij loopt rond en hij heeft vuile kleren aan. (Ik gebruik "rondlopen" om duidelijk te maken waarvoor de "in" dient; de "rond" verhindert dat je "in" beschouwt als deel van "inlopen").

_Hij loopt rond in die kleren. _(welke kleren? die vuile kleren)

_Hij loopt rond in van die vuile kleren_: de toevoeging van "van" geeft hier aan het geheel een negatieve (denigrerende) bijklank (die Lopes blijkbaar niet ervaart).

_Hij loopt rond in van die kleren_: hier zijn we aangekomen bij de oorspronkelijke constructie. 

Nu heeft Lopes wel gelijk dat die "van" niet noodzakelijk een negatieve bijklank heeft maar volgens mij enkel wanneer er een "positief" adjectief bijstaat.

Bv. _Hij loopt rond in van die chique kleren._

Maar nogmaals, zoals het gebruikt wordt in de oorspronkelijke zin, heeft de toevoeging van "van" naar mijn mening een duidelijke denigrerende ondertoon.

Ik hoop dat het iets duidelijker is nu.


----------



## bibibiben

Net als Lopes denk ik dat 'van die' niet noodzakelijkerwijs een negatief oordeel inhoudt. Zolang er niet voldoende context is, kan 'in van die doeken' heel goed alleen maar 'in die doeken die jij ook wel kent' betekenen.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Net als Lopes denk ik dat 'van die' niet noodzakelijkerwijs een negatief oordeel inhoudt. Zolang er niet voldoende context is, kan 'in van die doeken' heel goed alleen maar 'in die doeken die jij ook wel kent' betekenen.


Maar wat voegt "van" dan toe naar jouw mening? Wat zou het verschil zijn tussen: "we moesten in die doeken lopen" en "we moesten in *van* die doeken lopen"?


----------



## Lopes

'van die doeken' gaat om het soort doeken, niet om de specifieke doeken. 

Als je bijvoorbeeld zegt 'er stonden daar van die lange bomen, die we ook in Engeland hadden gezien', dan zijn het ook niet precies dezelfde bomen.


----------



## bibibiben

En dan met name het soort doeken waarvan de spreker denkt dat de toehoorder ze wel kent.


----------



## marrish

Ik denk dat het soort doeken verbonden is met de Masai. Lopes, je zegt niet specifieke doeken maar ik denk toch dat de doeken specifiek zijn, van de Masai. Als de toehoorder ze niet kent, is de bedoeling van ''rare'' ''ongemakkelijke'' '''de typische'' maar het kan dat ik mij dit maar verbeeld.


----------



## Suehil

Jullie hebben allebei gelijk; het zijn een specifieke *soort* doeken maar niet specifieke doeken.


----------



## Peterdg

Goed, ik ben eens gaan kijken in de ANS.

De constructie, "van die" is equivalent aan (met?) "zulke"; waar "zulke" een graadaanduidende betekenis heeft of kan hebben, geldt dit ook voor "van die". Dus, iedereen heeft gelijk en het hangt af van de interpretatie.

Verder wordt ook gezegd dat de constructie "van die" behoort tot het informele taalgebruik.


----------



## bibibiben

Toch wordt met 'van die' een categorie doeken bedoeld, hoe specifiek die categorie ook moge zijn. Wel is het altijd een categorie die de spreker bij de toehoorder bekend veronderstelt.

Zomaar wat gegoogeld:
"En spekkoek is een soort van indische cake, met _van die laagjes_, errug lekker!"
"Maar aan de andere kant, er zijn zoveel bh's en tops op de markt gebracht met _van die bandjes __boven de cup_."
"De schoenen die ik veel gebruik staan in een kasje in de gangen en de rest in _van die schoenen opruimzakken van de Ikea met vakken voor je schoenen die je makkelijk in de kast kan hangen_."

Vooral die laatste 'van die' is erg specifiek: van die schoenenopruimzakken van de IKEA met vakken voor je schoenen die je makkelijk in de kast kan hangen. Dat is gewoon de complete omschrijving van één specifiek product. Maar dan nog wel steeds van de categorie 'je kent ze wel'.


----------



## Lopes

Peter, net als dat jij zegt dat 'van die' alleen positief is als er al een positief element in wordt genoemd, denk ik dat er ook een negatief element moet worden genoemd voor een negatieve betekenis van 'van die'. 

Bij de voorbeeldzin in de eerste post krijg ik ook een negatief gevoel, maar dat komt niet door 'van die'. Eerder door 'moesten' en 'de hele reis'. Dat gevoel zou voor mij ook niet anders zijn als er 'we moesten de hele reis in (die) doeken lopen'.


----------



## marrish

Voor mij is het ook negatief bedoeld: in die doeken lopen; to wander around in those rags. Niet kleren.


----------



## Lopes

Tja, dat heeft weer met het woord 'doeken' te maken.


----------



## NewtonCircus

marrish said:


> Ik denk dat het soort doeken verbonden is met de Masai. Lopes, je zegt niet specifieke doeken maar ik denk toch dat de doeken specifiek zijn, van de Masai. Als de toehoorder ze niet kent, is de bedoeling van ''rare'' ''ongemakkelijke'' '''de typische'' maar het kan dat ik mij dit maar verbeeld.


De stap naar een  (negatieve) bijklank in deze context is inderdaad heel erg klein volgens mij, vooral door het gebruik van _van_, zoals Peter al opmerkte. 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## bibibiben

Lopes said:


> Bij de voorbeeldzin in de eerste post krijg ik ook een negatief gevoel, maar dat komt niet door 'van die'. Eerder door 'moesten' en 'de hele reis'. Dat gevoel zou voor mij ook niet anders zijn als er 'we moesten de hele reis in (die) doeken lopen'.



Inderdaad, het zijn de overige woorden in de zin die een negatieve interpretatie uitlokken. Deze zin nodigt alweer uit tot een veel gunstigere interpretatie:

_Wij mochten de hele reis in van die doeken lopen bij de Masai._


----------

